# Help-No Reception



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm running CM7 nightly 124 and tried flashing a few AOSP Kernels (wiping between each) and now I have no reception at all. Anyone have a fix for this? Thanks in advance.

Update: restored a CM7 stable build backup and have reception back...odd. Does anyone know why this would be?


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Make sure that you have your battery cover on. The antenna is located inside.

Sent from my liberated Dinc2 using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

dandroid said:


> I'm running CM7 nightly 124 and tried flashing a few AOSP Kernels (wiping between each) and now I have no reception at all. Anyone have a fix for this? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Update: restored a CM7 stable build backup and have reception back...odd. Does anyone know why this would be?


Did you do a data wipe between flashing the stable and nightly? You can't flash a nightly over a stable or it will cause problems.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i never once had any data issues on the phone aside from lower signal strength.


----------



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, it seemed to figure itself out. As I mentioned above I simply restored to an older CM7 stable backup and everything checked out fine with it, so I then went back into recovery and restored my CM7 nightly backup and that too was working with full reception....so, not sure about that one but it is all working now nevertheless.


----------

